
Ask HN: What strategy should Snapchat have used against Facebook's copying? - rayvy
Related articles<p><i>Copycat: How Facebook Tried to Squash Snapchat</i> &#x2F;&#x2F; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;copycat-how-facebook-tried-to-squash-snapchat&#x2F;<p><i>Clone Wars: Why Instagram Will Legally Get Away With Copying Snapchat Stories</i> &#x2F;&#x2F; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3062593&#x2F;clone-wars-why-instagram-will-legally-get-away-with-copying-snapchat-stories<p><i>Instagram on copying Snapchat: “This is the way the tech industry works”</i> &#x2F;&#x2F; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;16&#x2F;to-clone-or-not-to-clone&#x2F;
======
rajacombinator
Sell the company to the dumbest acquirer they could find.

